# Do You Need A Hunters Safety Card?????



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just ran across this for those who may need a hunters safety course before the draws start. 





__





Hunter Education


The Utah Hunter Education Program helps you learn essential safety skills and develop practical techniques useful for hunting.




wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

good info Critter.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Did anyone do the Virtual Field Day?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I helped my son with the virtual field day and it was a blast. He has been shooting for a while so that was the easy part. I’m glad they allowed for something like this as it was a cool experience for us to go and do it ourselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

My dad says he’s too old so he quit. No deer or elk tags no more. He says he ain’t climbing mountains for deer from now on. 🤷🏼‍♂️ He bought a new 5th wheel and it’s too nice to drag onto the field. 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

JuddCT said:


> I helped my son with the virtual field day and it was a blast. He has been shooting for a while so that was the easy part. I’m glad they allowed for something like this as it was a cool experience for us to go and do it ourselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome to hear. We just signed up. 

Was there a final exam? It said something about that - was wondering how difficult and what to prepare!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

The exam was also online through zoom. We did the online certificate/study which was also good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

JuddCT said:


> The exam was also online through zoom. We did the online certificate/study which was also good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what we did, and signed up to the virtual for the zoom. Just was trying to get a feel for the exam length/difficulty to prepare her. Been a couple weeks since the online portion, and a REAL long time since I did hunter ed lol.


----------

